# Using the Long Coding Helper when checkboxes are not present



## [email protected] (Jun 5, 2002)

This thread is in response to posts from people trying to do undocumented changes to their cars (like adding a hatch popping feature, or aftermarket HID's). This is NOT the thread to discuss such mods, refer to the appropriate car platform forums for that, like:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zeroforum?id=142
First of all, you should familiarize yourself with Coding and the Long Coding Helper as described here:
http://www.ross-tech.com/vcds/....html
Next, make sure you have downloaded and install the latest version of VCDS from this page:
http://www.ross-tech.com/vcds/....html
VCDS includes the latest known/verified information about the meaning of each bit in Long Coding. For bits whose meaning/effects are NOT known/verified, no checkbox will be available. Do NOT change any Long Coding values unless you are SURE of the meaning of the changes and are prepared to accept responsibility for anything that gets messed up.
In this example, let's say that you want to enable Byte 5 Bit 6 but there is no checkbox for it. In the Long Coding Helper, click on Byte 5 then click on the 8 digit Binary section as shown here:








The Binary value is read from right to left, so Bit's 0, 1, and 2 enabled but the rest not enabled, give a Binary value of 0000111 and a Hexadecimal value of 07. Bit 2 for example, corresponds to the third digit from the right as shown here:








If we want to enable Bit 6, then we would need to change the 0 to a 1 for the 7th digit from the right, just overwrite the zero with a 1 as shown here:








Notice that the Hexadecimal value has not yet changed, it still shows 07. Next, click on the Hexadecimal value for Byte 5 and you'll see that it now shows 47, indicating the changes made in the Binary field:








Close the Long Coding Helper by clicking on the red X on the top right. This should automatically copy your new Long Coding into the Coding screen where you click on Do It!


----------



## rippie74 (Sep 26, 2007)

good stuff


----------



## MorettiMK5 (Jan 8, 2009)

*Re: Using the Long Coding Helper when checkboxes are not present ([email protected])*

So, just out of curiosity, if the check box for the bit is present, but the descriptor is not there, how would anybody know the meaning of this bit?


----------



## Tim Birney (Jun 2, 2003)

*Re: Using the Long Coding Helper when checkboxes are not present (MorettiMK5)*

In the case of a MKV Jetta/Golf/Rabbit go to
http://www.openobd.org 
for a definitive description of particular BYTE/BIT combinations.
Further enhancements for the MKV Platform are found in the Ross-Tech WIKI for the MKV Jetta (also applicable to the B6 Passat).
(if the bit is blank, or unknown, then you are on your own)


_Modified by Tim Birney at 6:10 PM 4-13-2009_


----------



## syntrix (Aug 20, 2000)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *MorettiMK5* »_So, just out of curiosity, if the check box for the bit is present, but the descriptor is not there, how would anybody know the meaning of this bit?











Update to the latest version of VCDS. Or simply DO NOT (UN)CHECK IT, or you might have to accept the responsibility. And that can be HEAVY!!!!! Consider yourself warned


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (syntrix)*

Of course the information on OpenOBD.org (which is my old personal website) is not up to date so whenever you are in doubt I suggest to trust what VCDS offers you since that represents the current state of information which we have.


----------

